# Wilier Izoard Pro vs. Wilier Izoard XP?



## xSpokeLifex (Oct 22, 2012)

Fellow Wilier owners...
I have a 2010 Wilier Izoard Pro (or just Izoard?) that I have babied, loved and cherished....but the day is soon coming when it will need to be traded up, so I want to do some research first. 
Bike Radar did a great write-up on a few years back: (Wilier Izoard - long term review - BikeRadar)

But other than this one review, I can not find any info on the main differences between the Izoard and the newer Izoard XP.
I had heard once that the Izoard XP had an aluminum steer tube instead of the carbon that came standard on the Izoard (and on mine) but also heard that the XP and the fork recall issues.... 

Any info or help is greatly appreciated!


----------

